# Solderless 1/4 jack



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone knows where I can find those in Canada?

http://pedalboardshop.com/product/black-solderless-14-jacks/#

The Pedalboard Shop (Black Bird) won't ship in Canada and I can't find them anywhere...
Maybe it's special made by/for them.

Thanks!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

You can get them here at Noisesupply.ca

http://noisesupply.ca/collections/p...lackbird-pedalboard-solderless-1-4-jack-black


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

THANKS! Order is up and Brett is a really nice guy!


----------

